# Polite puppy getting on my nerves



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Way back I had posted about Molly lying down when she meets other dogs. Someone had said it was "polite puppy". Anyhow the polite puppy thing is out of control She lies down for every single dog she sees so it makes walking very annoying at times. If we are walking and she spots a dog coming behind us she lies there in sniper position and won't budge til the dog gets to us. I try to make her walk but it just drags her so can't do that. Treats don't work either. Now she even does it for little kids maybe she thinks they are small dogs who knows.

Is there any way I can stop her from doing this?? Any help would be greatly appreciated. All other dogs walk normally! Is it something I am doing wrong??


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

How sweet, I think Molly must be being submissive and just letting everyone know she isn't threatening! I can see that it must be annoying though. Maybe play with a ball or a toy might distract her?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

tessybear said:


> How sweet, I think Molly must be being submissive and just letting everyone know she isn't threatening! I can see that it must be annoying though. Maybe play with a ball or a toy might distract her?


Not sure if it's being submissive cause when the other dogs get close she jumps all over them. Some people think she is aggressive cause she lies there like a stalker they ask "is she friendly". I'm like yes. It makes our walks last very long if we meet lots of dogs


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine do this quite often too. I think they are giving out a signal that they are not threatening (all to do with who is higher up than the other one - this from Caesar the dog listener) and once the other dog knows they are not aggressive then they happily jump all over them. Just my theory!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks but it makes our walks so long all this lying down stuff.........other dogs walk around all happily but she is like a sniper looking for prey ha! She even did it for a bird the other day I was like "are you kidding me" She is happy once she gets to pounce on them though........sometimes I just don't understand her


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Thanks but it makes our walks so long all this lying down stuff.........other dogs walk around all happily but she is like a sniper looking for prey ha! She even did it for a bird the other day I was like "are you kidding me" She is happy once she gets to pounce on them though........sometimes I just don't understand her


This has me laughing so hard because I can totally picture it and I can't wait til she does it to Willow!!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw lovely soft girl Molly!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I know exactly what you mean because Dudley still does it a lot, in the park its good, he seems to run halfway to a dog, lay down then decide the other dog is ok (I have looked really hard for signals from the other dog, sometimes see them sometimes nothing at all) then he charges over to them, but its in the streets or other close places that are embarrassing - I find myself saying 'he's going to pounce!' and trying to hold him tight as he will literally go from laying down to leaping right on them!! and i'm sure they haven't given a signal to say they are ok, it seems like a big game for him - I try to have high value treats on all walks to keep his attention but its not always possible, so no advice but just to say I share your pain - luckily most people think its funny, but not all, and I don't blame them really if they are not amused!


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Gisgo does this all the time too & it is very embarrassing as it looks like he is "stalking" & I think other dog owners are not sure what he is planning so I have to say "it's ok - he wants to play!" If another dog did that when we were approaching then I think it could make me nervous! Again - I have no advice but also share the pain


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for laughing Donna (one day I am going to try and take a video of it!) 
It's nice to know that Dudley and Gisgo do this too! It is sometimes embarrassing but for her it's like some game. I'm just scared one day she will do it with an agressive dog and get her head bit off! Maybe she needs therapy Hopefully she will grow out of this! 

I am sure she would do it for Willow and Jake or any dog on here ha!!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Renee, did you ever bring this up in puppy class? One of our class mates did the same thing, unfortunately I didn't pay much attention to what the trainer said about it. 

Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Jayded said:


> Renee, did you ever bring this up in puppy class? One of our class mates did the same thing, unfortunately I didn't pay much attention to what the trainer said about it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S ll


She wasn't doing it a lot when we were in puppy class so I didn't think it was a problem but now that she is 10 months she does it all the time. Guess we could always go ask the trainer I'm sure he would offer advice. Never thought of that Thanks! He used to say if you ever have any questions come and ask anytime........


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think that this behaviour has become very rewarding for Molly and suspect that it is more about bouncing on other dogs, rather than submitting... 
If it was one of mine I would stand between them blocking her eye contact with the other dog and I would do all that I could to stop her ambushing the dog when it comes close. 'No.' 'Leave'. Short lead. Body blocking. One day she may bounce on a dog that will either be traumatized by her approach, or become defensive and bite her.
When you are out you should give her a clear 'OK go play' if you are happy for her to interact with other dogs, otherwise she should not.
Of course that is an ideal, but worth aiming for.


----------

